# 2004 E46 with Assist, bluetooth question?



## tand (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi, First post here and have a question.

for those who have installed bluetooth in to a 2004 E46 with assist, does the bluetooth antenna preinstalled?

I see the instruction from http://www.bimmernav.com/assist2BT.htm said i only have to swap the assist module with the bluetooth module and installed the pairing button. But the site is no so clear because the instruction is for the X5 mix with E46.

Is the bluetooth module, the pairing button and adapter harness all i need, do i need anything else like bluetooth antenna etc...

Thanks for you help.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

tand said:


> Hi, First post here and have a question.
> 
> for those who have installed bluetooth in to a 2004 E46 with assist, does the bluetooth antenna preinstalled?
> 
> ...


The BMW BT kit includes the BT ULF module, pairing button and BT antenna. The BT ULF replaces the BMW Assist module and the pairing button and BT antenna are installed per the instructions. The BT antenna is usually installed in the center console area. The BT antenna is strictly for BT connectivity between the BT ULF and the wireless BT phones and has nothing to do with the wireless phone service.

Hope this helps....JL


----------



## Lazee (May 2, 2009)

Hello all....my question as I am new to the BMW world is this: Nowhere on my car does it state that my '03 330i is pre-wired. Now I have read a few places that state by the year of my car that it is automatically pre-wired however is there any way to tell for sure?

Thanks,


G.


----------

